# Why are group members who chat and discuss online more honest?



## Allanleyva (Dec 11, 2010)

Is it because they know no one is watching them?
What other reasons are behind the fact that group members act differently when they are a part of an online group?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Is *this* your first post in a classical music web site? Are you writing a paper or something?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

More honest = less courteous you think? If you are writing a paper using that concept, you are doomed.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I guess it's because they are hiding behind a computer. They know they will never confront the person in real life and they feel more free to do say whatever they want without consequences (except being banned if they go too far).


----------



## zencryo (Dec 15, 2010)

In my case, it's because even if i told them, they have absolutely no way to tell the person i know in real life... anything i say is still safe..


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Anonymity gives rise to honesty because an anonymous person has no need to lie.

By the way, I'm loving my new Lamborghini.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Big deal... I have three lamborghini and a private jet.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Edward Elgar said:


> Anonymity gives rise to honesty because an anonymous person has no need to lie.
> 
> By the way, I'm loving my new Lamborghini.


Though in most cases it does quite the contrary. Since no one can actually check whether you are lying or not, you can have them believe anything.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't think I hold back more irl then online.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

You're a special case.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> Though in most cases it does quite the contrary. Since no one can actually check whether you are lying or not, you can have them believe anything.


Did you believe me having a Lamborghini? You should because it's true! Plus I'm an astronaut and a Texas oil billionaire.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Erm.. it's quite the opposite, in fact! Because of the anonymity, people are free to make up any details they want about themselves. People are fairly honest here because it's a small, friendly community with people who share like interests... but believe me, I've frequented many forums, and this is hardly the norm.


----------

